# Information session for surrogates in Southampton, 10 July



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Brilliant Beginnings is hosting a free information session for any women considering becoming surrogates on 10 July at the Southampton Novotel. Do come along if you are thinking of being a surrogate and want to find out more about what's involved.

http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/surrogates/surrogate-information-session


----------

